# I have an opportunity to get a full size grizzly lathe does it make sense



## North (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a 18 inch sand-flee drum sander that someone wants to trade me for a full size Grizzly Lathe. I had been thinking of getting into pen turning and possibly smaller bowls. I was thinking of buying the harbor freight 6 speed mini lathe but on the surface this Grizzly seems like it could be a good deal. Space is always at a premium in my shop but I could make the bigger lathe work.

Some advise from people who know far more than me would be appreciated.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm a novice when it comes to lathes, so I would be no help. But I do have a sugestion … if you update your question by specifing what Grizzly lathe and/or photos…the LJ folks might be able to better answer this question


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

It all depends on what you want to turn. Bigger lathes can turn bigger diameter things and longer things. A bigger lathe will also have a lot more power which you will definitely notice even at low speeds. The negative is the space it takes up. If you could try both types out, the experience might make it easier to decide. Another consideration is that as you learn to use a tool properly you will likely want to use it more and find more challenging projects to do. The mini lathe doesn't have that much growth potential, but they are nice for small projects.


----------



## North (Jan 18, 2013)

I have added photos of the Lathe and what is comes with


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

How handy are you at repairing a wood lathe. Grizzly lathes either work great or just eat parts. Cabinet on the lathe shown needs help, noise not uncommon. You can weigh down cabinet with sand bags. Spindle threads 1" x 12 TPI not common today but can still buy accessories. One showing an older model there has been slight design change to on off switch.

This lathe has a history you can read reviews online if look for Grizzly G1495.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

It's condition is important. If you don't have the experience to judge it yourself and nobody knowledgeable to help you do that, it can be a risky purchase. Maybe not so dumb to begin with the mini lathe. At least you will have a lathe that works well and gets you started.


----------

